
web 2.0 expo presentation about how to build web 2.0 business models to scale - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/04/19/presentation-at-web-20-today-show-me-the-money/
======
madanella
my proposal at <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15163> provides an
alternative path to "big enough".

